

How The Bootstrapped Clicky Cranks Out Profits While Competing With Google - paraschopra
http://mixergy.com/noah-merritt-clicky-interview/

======
paraschopra
Clicky <http://clicky.com> is an absolutely gem of a service (much better than
Google Analytics - GA rocks on segmentation). And its interesting to know that
it is run by just 2 people and they are doing 500K per year.

